# oldiron



## oldiron (Jan 12, 2014)

MTD snowblower Engine model.......HSK845 M222C Blew a hole in case
I found one That reads HSK845 8204B (D) 4280G
My Question is how can I find out if it will swap out?
Thank You


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

If its the same engine size than it will fit right in. What you need to watch is the crank shaft(s) Some have 2 shafts while others have one. They also come in many different sizes and lengths. You will need to match the shaft from the original engine to the new engine.

If you want to get real technical you can go to a site like partstree and see if they have a parts breakdown of each engine and see if the crank shaft part number is the same.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

check a parts site such as parts tree or even searpartsdirect it has to be a parts site that uses the spec numbers see if they are the same part number.

according to parts tree they are the same

engine ending in 204b Parts and Diagrams for Tecumseh HSK845-8204B

engine ending in 222c Parts and Diagrams for Tecumseh HSK845-8222C


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is this a 2 cycle engine? Haven't really heard of them blowing rods. Also, with 2 cycle engines I don't think I have ever heard of a dual shaft engine either so it should be a pretty easy change over assuming the crankshaft will be of the right length and diameter.


----------



## oldiron (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you all for reply
I checked like you said and both uses same crank 
same starter same other parts I compared
I just wonder what are the differance 
Oh out the bottom of blown hole was neddle bears 
Thank you again


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

the HSK845 part of your model is the basic base engine. The 8204B portion is the specification number for the engine which tell the people on the assembly line what type of carb/linkage/air filter etc to use.

The part numbers I posted I believe were the short block (basic semi-complete engine) for both engines. same number.

That would mean that you get the other engine and take everything off of your engine and bolt it on to the new one. carb/lingages/throttle control etc.

See whats different and swap it over-----just dont mess with the governor at all.


----------

